# Trim on aquarium



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't say if 'loose' will cause trouble structurally ,but I will say if the top is not sealed completely that if your water level is high enough it will go under the rim and drip on outside...Capillary action I believe? Any name you want I re rimed a 75 years ago so ask me how I know? I had to cob it from the inside after lowering the water enough to get in there....


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

You can use aquarium DIY calculator to calculate for safety factor of your tank in case you by intent or accident remove trim of your aquarium 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Serves a couple purposes, depending on track and design. Some are aesthetic, some are structural, they hold a hood in place, they protect the edge of the glass, they are usually cheaper than polishing the edges of the glass to look pretty, and they prevent you from cutting yourself on s potentially sharp glass edge


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

If the tank trim has a center brace it is definitely structural. A 30 gallon tank probably didnt have a center brace; so in that case its pretty much just aesthetic.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

It's structural and shouldn't be loose - I'd return it and get a better one.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

lksdrinker said:


> If the tank trim has a center brace it is definitely structural. A 30 gallon tank probably didnt have a center brace; so in that case its pretty much just aesthetic.


I always wondered if the center brace really did serve any purpose on my 36 gallon bowfront. The reason I'm saying is because the brace is so easily bent. if it were truly supporting anything, it would be more rigid than a thin piece of bendable plastic, no? It gets in the way of me netting the debris in my tank. Really annoying, and it's an algae farm.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> I always wondered if the center brace really did serve any purpose on my 36 gallon bowfront. The reason I'm saying is because the brace is so easily bent. if it were truly supporting anything, it would be more rigid than a thin piece of bendable plastic, no? It gets in the way of me netting the debris in my tank. Really annoying, and it's an algae farm.


Can you post a picture?? 
Not sure about bow front, but last time when I custom build my tank(rimless) I came across calculator that calculate safety factor of my design which include factor such as glass thickness, length, height etc. It will generalized everything into a number called safety factor. 
Ex: my tank is 90*25*25, glass thickness 5mm, safety factor above minimum of 3.8(around 7+), glass bending = Xmm. 

If it truly serve structural purpose it should be solid to prevent water pressure from bending glass panel.









Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> I always wondered if the center brace really did serve any purpose on my 36 gallon bowfront. The reason I'm saying is because the brace is so easily bent. if it were truly supporting anything, it would be more rigid than a thin piece of bendable plastic, no? It gets in the way of me netting the debris in my tank. Really annoying, and it's an algae farm.


But bending it would push the front glass in. The force is pulling on it. How easy could you break it if you pulled straight on it.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

If I pushed down on it, it could easily bend and probably snap if pushed enough, with a full tank of water. It seems pretty cosmetic in my case. I know I've accidentally leaned on it before without realizing it and worried about it cracking. I don't have a pic on hand, but it's just a thin piece of black plastic from the front of the trim, to the back of the trim. it is not taut or rigid by any means.










Not my tank but identical to this. (hope i'm not breaking any forum rules). I can snap a pic when I get home too, and maybe try to show the deflection of the plastic.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> I always wondered if the center brace really did serve any purpose on my 36 gallon bowfront. The reason I'm saying is because the brace is so easily bent. if it were truly supporting anything, it would be more rigid than a thin piece of bendable plastic, no? It gets in the way of me netting the debris in my tank. Really annoying, and it's an algae farm.


even though its thin and flimsy is is serving a structural purpose by holding the front and back panels together. Take that empty tank and measure the distance across the top of the tank from the back panel to the front. Now fill the tank and take that same measurement and I'm sure you'll see there is a difference. Now break that center brace and take the same measurement again when the tank is full and I'm sure you'll see the measurement increased even more. Will the tank completely fail the instant the center brace is broken? No, probably not, but it is serving a purpose.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Logically, if the brace is actually carrying any load, it would be taut, correct, or at least more structurally sound? With it being as flexible as it is, when full, I really don't think it's carrying any load or that it is supporting any structure. This is a bow front tank remember, so it is likely different than a conventional rectangular tank. I'm not going to cut it off or anything, but it's just annoying for the reasons stated above.


----------



## fishman922 (Oct 26, 2016)

You are introducing a moment into the internal force of the brace, something it is not designed for. It is designed around a high sheer and not a moment. How taut it is depends on the material, think about a rubber band. If you stretch it between two ends of the top of a chair the rubber band is taught. However you can still deform it in the other direction, just (depending on the rubber band) not very much. The brace is a similar situation, but it isn't under a heavy load (likely) and can still deform without loosing its static equilibrium of sheer in the other direction (The force from the tank). If you want I can create a diagram with pictures sometime. (I have a 38 Gallon bowfront with the same center brace)
So yes it is taking load, just not enough for the plastic to immediately fail when deformed.
-Source, my understanding of statics from Engineering School... (I am an EE not an ME or CE though)


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I will definitely be returning it. It does have a center brace. It's a 38 tall tank.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

It doesn't need to have any strength the direction you're pushing it. There is no force on it that way. The force is trying to stretch it. What if you replaced it with a piece of 1/8" stainless steel cable? It would be good for holding over 300 pounds of outward force, but you could easily deflect (bend) it with your little finger.

A manufacturer won't go to expense of extra pieces unless there is a reason.


----------



## fishman922 (Oct 26, 2016)

Blackheart said:


> Yeah I will definitely be returning it. It does have a center brace. It's a 38 tall tank.


I have an identical tank, the center brace is supposed to flex. The force you are putting on it is not the force it is designed for (Hence the don't lift by the center brace warning). It is designed for a force in line with how it is attached to the sides.
If you were to replace it with 1/16inch thick steel you could still deform (bend) it in that manner, its just the way it is designed.
Any tank with a center brace will have a center brace the deforms. But that is okay as it is doing what it was designed to do!
If you or others would find it helpful I can write a more in depth post as to why it is supposed to work that way, or rather why it is okay.
As for the trim coming off I would get it exchanged as it is not supposed to do that and the back and front trim ARE load bearing. (hence the brace!)


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

lksdrinker said:


> If the tank trim has a center brace it is definitely structural. A 30 gallon tank probably didnt have a center brace; so in that case its pretty much just aesthetic.


My 30 had a center brace.

Until I leaned on it.


When it gets filled it will have a glass center brace.


----------

